# Stan Smith



## Walter Clarke (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone know where abouts of Stan Smith. Worked together on Shaw Savilles Megantic 1971-1973. Stan was an electrician from Liverpool. Up sticks and moved to Australia I believe.


----------

